# Sour taste in mouth symptom of pregnancy?



## Kimmiepie (Dec 21, 2006)

Yesterday I tried some of our raw milk which always has a creamy taste, and it tasted sour (even though the day before it tasted just fine). I could not get that taste out of my mouth! So when my dh got home I told him the milk was going sour and I wanted to make some sour cream with it. He tasted it and said it tasted fine. It smelled sweet to me, just tasted sour, but he swears it tastes fine, and the kids are drinking it fine. I was feeling a bit nauesous/indigestiony when I went to bed last night, and it was still there when I woke up this morning. The sour taste was still there too! I couldn't even eat breakfast. I feel okay now, but it was a bit strange. Even thinking about certain foods makes me want to gag.

Don't pay attention to my chart, because our real computer is not working and I can't record anymore, so it's missing a lot of data. But it would seem that I am 6dpo. (I had an implantation dip at 5dpo with ds2 and tested positive at 9dpo)

Could changing taste/sour etc. be a pregnancy symptom?

Thanks!







:


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Interestingly, I have been experiencing a similar thing. I have a sour taste, or a metallic taste, almost all day long. I hadn't been ttc, but I think I might have anyway...and I'm still having that strange taste, especially when I drink coffee...


----------



## superlori (Nov 28, 2006)

As far as I understand, a metallic taste in the mouth is a symptom of pregnancy. I just read that this morning here :
http://www.gettingpregnant.co.uk/amipregnant.htm and I vaguely remember that with my first.


----------

